# Can Pigeons eat Soy Beans?



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Have a question to everyone... I was asked to find out if Pigeons can eat Soy Beans? They have 48% protein and 18%fat. Soy Beans are always plentiful more so than Australian Peas and they would benefit from that as well... any advice or comments welcomed please. 

Thanks in advance

Cindy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi - this was asked quite recently.

Here's the thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=41914&highlight=beans

John


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You read the thread and good info but here is yet another question ? Why would you have to roast them first?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Like kidney beans, they contain harmful substances if eaten raw. That goes for humans, so it's a probable for pigeons as they would not form part of pigeons' 'natural' diet. 

John


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Naturegirl--Some of us try to tell other pigeon flyers what not to feed their birds. THEN we are Questioned as why.
> Feed your birds Unroasted Soy Beans--then come back on this site and tell us your results. Learn First Hand like we did.


This seems like an odd response to me. Knowing they are poisonous, why would advise someone to "learn first hand" by harming their birds?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The referenced post has been removed as that kind of 'advice' we do not need on here.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you John D.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Stanely--I got a "notice] a few months back that if I ever used the word you used as the reason -knowing that they are[--------] to feed--I would be baned from this site.
I really enjoy checking this site ever day--So I have to be very careful of the words I type.
AND still messed-up


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sky - I don't know what the heck you are talking about. Your post was removed after being reported by a concerned member (who has not posted on this thread) for pretty obvious reasons.

Nothing in Stanleypidge's post is offensive in any way. 

If you still have a problem with getting a 'notice' some time in the past, take it up with that person, but not on this thread.

John


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

How do you roast soy beans?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

